# A Comparison of Skyfall on iTunes, Vudu, and Blu-ray



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

One of the biggest joys of owning a home theater is watching a great action movie like Skyfall, the latest James Bond film. Typically, I prefer to watch high-budget movies on Blu-rayâ€"after all, when I watch a blockbuster, I want the sound and image quality to be as good as possible. Last week, iTunes made Skyfall available for purchase one week earlier than the Blu-ray release. Because it is the middle of winter, I decided to succumb to the urge for instant gratification; I bought the movie and watched it instead of waiting.

What I saw truly surprised me. From the very first moment to the very last credit, I scrutinized Skyfall for any significant flaws in the image quality. To my surprise, iTunes managed to get through the whole film without any obvious signs of compression. I have an aversion to banding, macroblocking, smearing pixelation, and tearing, and I saw no egregious artifacts. Impressed, I decided to see how Vudu compares. The Vudu HDX version became available Friday Feb. 9, still four days ahead of the Blu-ray release, so I bought the Vudu version and began my comparison.

*Continue reading here.*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Great article with some very impressive photos comparing the picture quality between iTunes, Vudu, and Blu-ray.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

That was a great breakdown, to this day I still do not own a Blu-Ray player. It nice too know I'm getting great quality from my VOD sources. I hope someday someone can compare the 3 sources above with NetFlix and Amazon VOD as well.


----------

